# My First Sig in 5 Years...



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Here it is guys, what do you think?

I haven't been photoshopping for like 5 years so im abit rusty










Heres a revised version too


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not bad, not bad.

I like it.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Michael, thanks for the kind words

Is there any reason why its shrunken in my Sig area?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You can't have images in your sig unless you're a paid member, so the sig won't work.

Upgrade and you can use sigs.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohh i did that already to the Lifetime member via Echeque, probably hasn't cleared


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

thats pretty rad, (if it wasnt a hughes sig)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Indeed. If you were to become a paid member, you would have to shrink the sig to 420 x 220 max.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh damn, gonna have to go edit the psd


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the sig will look better at the smaller dimensions anyways its a nice piece but to me it seems like the Hughes render is a little blurry from being overly expanded. Shrinking it down a bit should fix that.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Its like that because there is a duplicate layer with an overlay/motion blur on it


----------

